# comment réintégrer des .emlx dans Mail ?



## A.Guillonoux (23 Octobre 2011)

bonjour à tous,

après une belle erreur de manip sur un macbook, j'ai récupéré des courriers effacés par erreur, grâce à Data Rescue,
problème, les courriers récupérés sont en .emlx,
je peux les ouvrir, les lire correctement avec leur pièce jointe, mais impossible de les réincorporer dans MAIL,
j'ai quelques milliers de fichiers, que je ne peux même pas classer selon leur date de création (ils ont tous la même date, celle de leur récupération),

j'ai tenté en vain de les incorporer dans le dossier Mail de la Bibliothèque,

vu la quantité, je cherche (mais ne trouve pas) un moyen de les trier et/ou réincorporer dans MAIL,...

si quelqu'un a une idée...

MERCI !!


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Octobre 2011)

Après les avoir replacer dans la boite mail de la bibliothèque il faut sur mail faire une reconstruction des boites aux lettres


----------



## A.Guillonoux (23 Octobre 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Après les avoir replacer dans la boite mail de la bibliothèque il faut sur mail faire une reconstruction des boites aux lettres



merci de ton aide,

en fait, quand j'ouvre le dossier User / Bibliothèque / Mail / dossier du compte,

j'arrive sur ces dossiers : 

"Deleted Messages.mbox" et "Drafts.mbox"

et sur ces fichiers : 

'INBOX.mbox", "Sent Messages.mbox"

Normalement (sur mon autre mac), j'ouvre INBOX.mbox, qui contient un dossier Messages, dans lequel se trouvent les .emlx,

là, INBOX.mbox ne s'ouvre pas, il pèse une trentaine de Mo, mais impossible d'y déposer des fichiers....


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Octobre 2011)

Problème d'autorisations. fais un pomme+<<<i sur le dossier et donne toi les droits


----------



## A.Guillonoux (23 Octobre 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Problème d'autorisations. fais un pomme+<<<i sur le dossier et donne toi les droits



effectivement, je n'avais pas les droits, c'est changé désormais,

mais je n'ai pas davantage accès, quand je double clic sur INBOX.mbox, MACOSX me dit qu'il n'y a aucune application liée pour y accéder, 

dans les propriétés, le type est "mbox", rien d'autre,

j'ai essayé de glisser un .emlx dans le dossier Drafts, mais rien n'y fait, je n'y ai pas plus accès


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Octobre 2011)

l'appli mail est-elle bien fermée ?


----------



## A.Guillonoux (23 Octobre 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> l'appli mail est-elle bien fermée ?




oui oui


----------



## A.Guillonoux (23 Octobre 2011)

je précise que j'ouvre automatiquement un .emlx avec MAIL, dans une fenêtre distincte de la fenêtre principale, comme lorsque je double clique sur un courrier,... mais impossible de l'intégrer à l'application, par déplacement ou import,

si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider....... 


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
En attendant on va déjà glisser ce fil dans "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de ce genre de choses. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Flibust007 (23 Octobre 2011)

1 : placer les courriers récupérés dans un dossier, par exemple, sur le bureau

2 : Ouvrir mail

3 : ==> Fichier
     ==> Importer des boites aux lettres

4:  voir pièce jointe; sélectionner " fichiers au format mbox "

5: Se diriger vers le dossier créé sur le bureau

6 : laisser faire le processus.


----------



## A.Guillonoux (23 Octobre 2011)

Flibust007 a dit:


> 1 : placer les courriers récupérés dans un dossier, par exemple, sur le bureau
> 
> 2 : Ouvrir mail
> 
> ...




merci beaucoup pour cette réponse détaillée,

mais j'ai déjà fait, je viens de le refaire en suivant scrupuleusement chaque étape,

résultat : j'ai bien dans MAIL un dossier intitulé "importation", mais il contient 1 seul courrier (quand j'ouvre le dossier sur le Bureau, j'ai 8196 mails lisibles  )


----------



## Flibust007 (24 Octobre 2011)

Et si tu appelais le dossier dont je te parlais *import.mbox* ?
En respectant la syntaxe.

Et recommencer le processus indiqué.


----------



## A.Guillonoux (24 Octobre 2011)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Et si tu appelais le dossier dont je te parlais *import.mbox* ?
> En respectant la syntaxe.
> 
> Et recommencer le processus indiqué.




tu veux dire le dossier qui contient tous les mails récupérés ?

j'essaye...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h54 ----------

ça a effectivement importé le dossier (comme avant), mais toujours qu'un seul mail importé,

il s'agit du seul mail qui porte l'extension .mbox,
les autres (8195) sont en .emlx, et ne sont pas importés dans MAIL, pourtant je peux les ouvrir comme des mails séparés dans l'application MAIL (mais sans pouvoir les intégrer),

l'idée serait alors de convertir les .emlx en .mbox,
il existe un convertisseur, 
je vais essayer,

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h03 ----------

BINGO !! ça marche !!, j'ai converti les .emlx en .mbox puis importé dans MAIL, et là ils sont reconnus  

je vérifie sur la totalité des mails, mais déjà un IMMENSE MERCI à tous !


----------



## A.Guillonoux (26 Octobre 2011)

Tout a fonctionné impeccablement, 2000 mails et pièces jointes récupérés du néant !!!

un grand merci à tous,


----------



## Lalis (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire avec intérêt ce fil.
Pensez-vous que la manipulation décrite par Flibust007 et complétée par l'astuce de A.Guillonoux pourrait résoudre mon problème ?
Il s'agit d'un problème de synchronisation de boites Mail entre deux Macs, un MBA avec Lion et Mail 5, un MBP avec SL et  Mail 4.5.
J'utilise GoodSync pour la synchro et ça fonctionne, par le réseau en ethernet, pour tout ce qui est fichiers de bureautique.
Ça ne fonctionne pas pour Mail : les messages et boites de Mail 5 sur le MBA sont dans un dossier V2 dans la bibliothèque de Mail. Même en indiquant ce dossier comme cible à GoodSync, et alors même que GoodSync indique que la synchro s'est bien passée, je constate en ouvrant Mail sur le MBA qu'il n'y a pas eu synchro. L'état des boites sur le MBA est celui du jour de la migration des données + les messages envoyés depuis. Les messages écrits depuis le MBA n'apparaissent pas, même après reconstruction, sur le MBP.
Du coup j'ai des messages sur le MBA qui ne sont pas sur le MBP et inversement. C'est une vraie pagaille, car je ne me suis pas tout de suite rendu compte de ça.
J'ai voulu remplacer le dossier V2 par les archives de la bibliothèque du MBP depuis une copie sur un DDE : pas les droits (pis quoi encore ?!?).
Le fait que la bibliothèque soit "invisible" sous Lion m'exaspère : je la vois bien sûr dans le finder en faisant "aller à + alt" (solution trouvée grâce au forum) mais je ne la vois pas quand je veux importer (ou exporter) des boites ou fichiers depuis l'appli Mail.
Comme mon MBA a été livré avec Lion en natif, impossible de downgrader, pourtant ça me tentait d'envoyer balader Lion. Je présume que si on ne peut passer de Lion en natif à SL, on ne peut pas non plus downgrader de Mail 5 natif à Mail 4.5.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire et plus le temps passe, plus le pb est important car j'accumule des archives indispensables à mon travail sur le MBP, que je ne peux emporter au boulot avec moi sur le MBA. Inenvisageable évidemment de tout laisser dans la boite de réception.
Merci d'avance de votre aide.

NB  j'avais déjà exposé deux fois ce pb, sans succès... là et là


----------



## Flibust007 (26 Octobre 2011)

Pour un accès direct à ta bibilothéque sous Lion ( comme je te comprends ! ), moi, par le finder, je suis allé dans le disque dur, suis decendu vers le dossier de la bibliothèque en question et j'ai glissé déposé vers ma barre latérale.

Quant à ton problème de synchro et de dichotomie entre les deux mails, je t'en parle plus tard.
Suis pressé.


----------



## macadict (11 Avril 2013)

J'ai bien peur que cette astuce ne fonctionne plus sous Mac OS 10.8.3


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2013)

Quelle astuce ? De quoi parles-tu ?


----------



## yuyu84 (25 Mai 2014)

bonjour donc j ai mis en rte discovery le probléme c'est que tout les mail que je veux recuperer je l ai coche mais apparement il faut payer c'est bien ça?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2014)

yuyu84 a dit:


> bonjour donc j ai mis en rte discovery le probléme c'est que tout les mail que je veux recuperer je l ai coche mais apparement il faut payer c'est bien ça?


  j'ai rien compris 
tu peux détailler?

ton probleme et methode
( et qui te fait payer quoi???)


----------



## soiziclecros (25 Mai 2014)

Bonjour
Le plus simple pour avoir toujours accès à sa bibliothèque sans problème est de faire un alias.
(je suis sous 10.8.5)


----------



## YTY@rt (11 Mars 2018)

Hello 
Je déterre ce sujet car j'ai un problème presque similaire.....
Suite à une sauvegarde TMachine écrasée , je n'ai pu revenir en arrière.
J'ajoute que j'ai downgradé High sierra pour revenir à Sierra (iMac de 2011) sans aucun problème.
J'ai donc utilisé EASEUS pour récupérer toutes mes données.
Jusqu'a là...pas eu trop de problème.
J'ai bien récupérer tous mes mails donc des mbox en V4 et en V5 ainsi que les fameux fichiers EMLX et c'est là que ça se complique .
Techniquement , dans  certains cas,  si je fais LIRE LES INFORMATIONS sur un fichier EMLX qui fait 1 ou 10 mo, l'aperçu est vide.
Si je l'ouvre via mail il me fait voir qu'il est vide.Pourquoi? je ne sais pas!

J'arrive à importer mes anciennes boites mail mais dès que je rentre dedans les fichiers sont vides alors que leur tailles indiquent qu'il est plein.

Voilà 2 semaines que je traine sur le net en ayant essayé beaucoup de solution mais là j'avoue avoir atteint mes limites.
Je n'ai pas encore essayer de convertir un EMLX en MBOX car je ne sais pas quel logiciel le fait au mieux.

Je veux bien un coup main.
Par avance merci.


----------



## soiziclecros (12 Mars 2018)

Et si tu cliques sur un EMLX mail ne les ouvre pas ?


----------



## YTY@rt (13 Mars 2018)

soiziclecros a dit:


> Et si tu cliques sur un EMLX mail ne les ouvre pas ?



Hello, 
Il y a encore 2 jours c'était impossible!.....là, et je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi, je peux en ouvrir certains.J'exclue ceux qui sont à zéro octets mais qui ne devraient pas l'être....

Donc après , c'est la procédure exacte ou l'astuce qui me permettrais de réintégrer tout dans mail et là...c'est pas encore gagné!


----------

